# Weekly Competition 2013-09



## Mike Hughey (Feb 26, 2013)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *F U2 F R' U R2 F' U'
*2. *R U R' F2 R' F R2 F' R2 U'
*3. *F' R2 U2 F U2 F R U
*4. *R2 U2 F R F2 U' F2 R' F'
*5. *R F2 R' F2 U F' R' F2

*3x3x3*
*1. *F2 L2 U' L2 R2 D' L2 U L2 U R2 B' D B2 U' R' D' F U2 L U'
*2. *F' R' U' D2 B2 L' D B R' D2 L2 F' L2 U2 F2 B D2 F D2
*3. *R' U' B2 L2 D R U2 L D' B D B2 U2 L2 F2 L2 D L2 D2 L2
*4. *B2 U2 F2 R' B2 L' U2 R2 D2 R2 B2 F' L2 D B2 U B2 L' B L'
*5. *B' L2 B2 U2 L2 B' L2 B D2 L2 D2 U' R B L F R' B' U' B' F2

*4x4x4*
*1. *B Rw R' B' Uw Fw2 D2 Fw2 F L B Rw2 F2 D2 F D2 B' Fw2 R' F R' D' U' L2 R2 F2 D' R2 D' Rw2 Fw2 L R B' Uw Fw R2 Fw L Uw'
*2. *Uw Rw2 F D2 Uw2 L2 U F2 L' F' R' U' R D' F Uw U' Rw2 U Rw' B' Uw' R' F2 Uw' Rw Uw' R U2 B L' Uw2 L' D Fw2 Rw Uw B Fw2 L'
*3. *D' L2 D' U2 B' F' L' B Rw2 R2 Fw D' Uw' U Rw2 R Uw' B' L2 B2 Fw2 F D B2 L' Uw2 F' U L' B Rw U F2 Uw U Fw2 D' Fw2 Rw R
*4. *Fw U' B F' Uw' L2 F' Uw' L2 R2 Uw' Fw2 Uw' L U2 R2 F2 Rw R' Uw' F2 L U Fw R2 D2 U R' Fw2 Uw Rw' U' B2 F D Fw D' U2 Fw Rw
*5. *D U' Fw2 U' F L' B2 L2 F Rw B Uw' Rw2 B2 L2 Uw R' U2 B' L2 R' D2 U Rw D2 Uw U Rw' D' B' D2 Uw' B2 U L' D B2 Fw F' Uw2

*5x5x5*
*1. *L' R Fw D2 Lw' D B2 Dw' U' L' B' Lw U2 Fw2 Lw' B U2 Bw F' Dw U2 B' Bw Fw2 F2 Dw F2 Lw' D2 Fw2 Dw' B2 F' L2 Dw Bw2 Rw' Fw Uw' L' Dw' Uw2 U2 Bw Lw' R2 B' Bw' Dw2 F' D2 Dw' Uw2 B2 Fw2 Rw Dw F' Dw' Uw2
*2. *Lw2 Dw' Lw' R2 Dw' Fw L Rw F' Dw Uw' R Dw2 R D2 Fw Lw' B F R' F2 Uw B' Bw Fw' U' B' Fw' D L Bw2 L Dw' Rw' Dw2 Bw D' Rw B D2 Uw2 U' L Lw R' B' F Dw R' Uw2 Fw' D L Dw2 Uw2 U2 L' Uw2 Fw U2
*3. *D' L' Rw D2 Bw' F2 R' Dw F Dw' Bw Fw2 Rw B' Fw R D2 R' D Dw2 U2 Rw B2 Dw' Uw L D' Rw' D' U2 Rw Dw2 U2 B Bw2 Rw' Fw2 R Fw2 R Bw' D Lw2 D' Dw' Uw2 L' Bw2 U2 F' U' B L' Fw2 U' Bw' Rw' Dw' Bw' F
*4. *R2 Bw' F L Uw' Bw F' R U Bw D L Bw L Fw2 F Dw2 Lw R Uw2 L2 R B' Uw2 R Dw2 Lw' D' Dw' U Rw Dw2 Lw' U2 Fw' R B Uw' Fw D Bw F' D' Uw2 Rw2 B Dw' Uw B Lw' F' Dw L' Lw2 R D' Dw2 R Bw' Fw
*5. *Uw' Fw' R' Bw Dw' L R D2 Dw' Uw Fw2 L Uw B' F Dw2 U' B2 Fw' R B Bw' F L' Lw' U R F Rw Bw' R2 Bw Uw' Lw2 U L2 Lw2 Rw D Dw' U' B Fw2 F2 U2 Lw' F2 Dw2 Uw Bw2 L2 Lw Rw F2 Rw' U2 Lw2 Fw R Fw

*6x6x6*
*1. *L B' 2U' 3R' R2 2D2 L2 2R' R' 3F2 2F' D2 2D' 2U' 2R' 2B' U2 2L2 3F F2 2R2 3F 3U' 2L2 3U2 R B 2F 2D' B 3F' L 3F2 L 3U' 2B D' 2D2 3U2 U 2R 2B' 3F 3U' 2U F2 D' U 3F' R 2B' 2F' F 3U' 2U B2 D 2D' 2B' 3F 3U2 2F 2D U2 2R2 D2 F' 2L' 2F' 2D'
*2. *3R2 2F U2 3R 2R' R2 D2 2D' U' L' 2B' R2 2D2 2B2 2F2 L' 2B 2F2 F' R' D 2D2 2B2 U 2B R' 2B2 3F' 2D 3U2 B' 2B2 D2 2D' R' 3U R' 2U2 3F2 2L2 2R 2F' D 3F 2L 3F' 3R 2U2 B 2B' D' 2D' 2B' F' 3U2 2U2 3R' 2F' 2L B2 2U 2F2 2D B2 3F' 2U 2L' 2D U2 L2
*3. *2L2 2U2 3R 3F' 2L B2 L U2 L2 F2 3U' B' 2F U 2F2 U' B L 3U 2U' 2R2 U B' 2B 2R U2 B R D' 3U U' 3F L 2R2 2B L' 3R2 3F' 2F2 D 2F' F' 3U L' 2L2 2R2 R' B' 2F F2 D' 2U' U 2L D' 2U2 U2 L' U2 L2 2F F' 2U2 B' 2B' R' 2D' 3R2 3F 2R2
*4. *2U2 2B' L2 2L R 2B2 3F' L 2L 2R2 R2 B F2 2U' 3R2 3U2 2R R2 D' R' U2 3R' 2F 2U F U' F2 2L2 3F' F D' F' L R2 D2 3U2 2L2 3U 2F2 D 2D' 3R' 2B2 2L' D' U2 F' 2L 3R R B L' F2 U2 2L2 2R 2D' F' 2L 3R 2F' 3R 2F2 L' 2R' 2U' R2 2D' 2F2 3U
*5. *U 2B' 2F2 3R2 2R R' 3U2 B2 2B' 2L2 R' 2B' 2L' 2B R2 D' 3U2 U' B' L F2 L' D' F2 2D' 2U' B' 2B2 2L2 2F2 2L' B 2B2 L2 B' 2F' F' 2R D' 2F' D2 2U 3F2 L2 R' 2D2 B 2F2 2R' F' 3R' D2 2U 2F2 D2 2U' B 2F' F 2R' 3F 3U' L 3F' L2 R' B 2F 2R2 2B

*7x7x7*
*1. *2L2 2B 3L' R 2D' 2U2 U 2B2 2R2 F 3D 2U2 B' D' 2U' L2 2U2 3R2 2B F2 2R' 2U 3B2 D2 2B' 3B 3F 2F 3R 2F' R 2B D' 3D 3U2 2R' B2 3U2 2B' 3F' 2D2 3U2 2B2 R2 B 3U' L 3R2 2B' 3B2 F2 2L' F' 2U' U 2L 2R B 3B' 2F' 2L' 3B2 2D' 3D' 2U 3B 2D L 2L' 3L' B2 2B2 3B' F 2L2 F2 L' 2L2 3L' 3U2 2U 2B 2D' 2B' 2F 3U 3F2 2D' 2F2 2R 3D2 2R' B2 2L 3R 2R 3D2 3U2 2U2 3F
*2. *2L' 2R2 U' 2L' 3R' 2D' U R2 3F' L U2 3L 2D 3U 3L 3B2 3R' F 3D2 3L' 2F D L2 3F D 2U' 3F' D 3U U' R2 3B' 2L 2U 3B2 L' 2R' F 3L R F2 R' B2 2B' F2 2R2 D' 3B F 2D2 2L2 2D' B' L2 2D 3U2 L 3U2 2B 3R 2B2 R 3D B' 3F2 F' D2 3F2 F2 D2 2U2 R' 3F2 R U' 3R 3D' F U2 2R' 2F' F' 2D' 3U2 3F2 2D 2U 2F L' 2L' 3L' 3U2 L' 3B' R2 2F 2L2 B' L2 2L
*3. *B' D2 L' 2L2 3L' 3D2 3L2 D' B 3B U 2B 2U2 2R 2F R2 3U' 3B' 2U 2R 2U2 2B F' U2 L' 3D 3B' 3F2 R2 3F' R2 F2 2U2 3R2 3F F' 3R 3U2 U 2F U' 2L D 2D 2U2 2R2 3B2 D2 U2 R 2U 2L' 3L' R' 2D2 3U 2U2 U' 2B 3L 2R' 3B' F2 3U2 B2 2B2 3B 3L' 3R2 2R2 3B' 3D 3B 3F2 R2 F' 3L2 3R R 2B' 3F2 2L2 B' F 2D' 3D2 2B' R' F2 3U' 2L 3L' 2B2 2D2 L D' 2U2 2L' D' 3R2
*4. *2D2 2B' 3B 3D' 2F' F' 3D' 3U U 2B2 3B' 2U 2L 2B' 3U' 2B' 2D2 3R2 R2 2F2 D 2B2 3B2 2D 3D R2 2U2 R' 2F L B 3L2 R 2D2 3U2 2L 3L 3D2 2L' 3L' 2R' 3U 3B2 3F' L2 3R' 2R B' 2B' 2L 3U B 2F R' 3D' 2R2 3B' 3D' B2 D 2U' 2F2 3R' U2 2L 2F2 2D 2F 2U' 2B2 3B2 2D' L' 3R2 R' 3D L 2L F 3R 2F U L D2 2D 2U' 2B' 2F D' 2D' 2U2 U 3B 3L2 3B2 3U2 U 3L2 3F' D2
*5. *2L 3U L2 2R U' L 3D U 3L2 2R 3U U F' R 3B2 D' L D B F 3R 2U2 L' 2B' 3B2 3U' L2 3B' R2 3B' 3L 3R' 3B' D' 2R2 2F' 2L 3B2 F' 3R' 3F2 L 3F2 3L2 3D 3L' 2B' 3B2 2F2 3D' 3R F2 L 3R2 2B2 F' U2 B' L D B2 2F F R' D' 3D U 2B2 L D2 3B' 3U 2L' 2R 2B' 2F2 F' 2R2 2U' U 3F' 3D' 2B 2F 2R' F2 L 2L2 3L R2 B2 2B' 3B 2F2 D' 3R' 2B 2F' 2D2 3D

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 F U' F U' F U2 F
*2. *F R' U2 R F' R2 F R2
*3. *R' U' R U' R U' R2 U

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 D' U2 R2 U B2 U' F2 L2 B2 U' L' U' F L2 R D2 U B D
*2. *D' L2 U' L2 U' B2 R2 F2 R2 D L' B2 L' B' D R2 U' L D2 R2
*3. *B2 U2 F2 U' L2 B2 D B2 D B2 U L' D' R' F' U' L' D L B' L'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' B Uw U2 Fw R Uw' Rw' B2 Rw D' F2 L Fw' R2 U Fw2 L R2 Uw B2 F2 U B' U' R2 B2 D U Rw' B Rw Fw' U' R' Fw2 F2 L B' Uw2
*2. *D2 B' D R' Uw U L Rw R D2 Fw F' Uw2 U L2 U' F2 U R2 B2 U2 Rw' R' B Rw B Fw U2 B2 Fw' F' Rw2 F D2 L' Rw' B2 D F' Uw'
*3. *Fw2 L' Rw R Fw Uw2 R2 U R2 Uw2 L B2 Fw F' U' Rw' B2 D B2 F2 Rw2 R' U2 B L Rw' R' B2 R' U B D' U Fw F2 L2 B F' Rw2 D2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Lw Fw' Lw' D2 Uw Lw Rw' F Dw' L Rw2 Uw F2 U Bw Uw F R2 Fw2 D Lw' B' D2 R2 Dw' L Fw Lw2 Rw F Dw' Uw2 Bw Fw' Lw R U2 Lw D2 Bw L2 Lw2 Rw2 B' L R D' Uw2 Rw' D2 Uw' Rw Fw2 D' Dw2 Bw2 U2 F Lw' R'
*2. *L' Uw2 Rw2 D L' B' F' Dw F U B Fw Rw2 Fw2 Lw Uw' U R2 F L2 Dw L Lw Fw2 R D2 Lw F Dw' U' B Lw F2 D2 U' B2 Bw R2 B D2 Lw Uw' Bw Rw' R' Uw' U2 F R B' Dw' F Dw U Fw' R D2 Dw' B2 U
*3. *Lw' Rw Bw Rw2 B2 Bw L2 Dw' R B Lw U' R Dw2 Uw U B2 F' D U2 Bw R2 Bw2 F' U2 L D Bw L' Lw' Rw' R' Dw F2 L2 D Uw B D' Lw2 Rw' D Dw Uw2 U' Lw U' L' Fw Uw2 B' Bw Uw' Fw2 F L2 D2 Uw L' Bw'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *D' L' 3U' 2U U 2L' 3R 2B' 2D2 2U' 2L' 2R2 R' 3U' L' 2U 2B2 2F' 3U' 2B2 2U' 2R' 3U' 2B' D' 3U B 2D 3U2 2R2 3F 2L2 2B' D 3U 3F2 2L' 2R' 2F' F' 2U2 U2 L 3R2 2D' 2U2 R' 2D2 3U2 2L2 B' 3F2 2F 2R2 3U 2U' L' F 3R2 2D 2F F 2D 3U' 2U2 2R' R2 U' R' U'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3R2 3F 3R2 B2 3B2 3F 2D U 2R R2 U' 2L' 2R2 2B 3B2 2D' 3F D2 3D 3U2 2F2 3L2 2B D' F2 2D' R' 2B 3B2 3F F2 D2 U B' 2F2 2L' 3R 3D2 3U' 3R' 2R' 2U 3F' F 3R' 3U2 2B' D2 3D' B' 2B2 R' 3U L D' 2D 3U2 U' L 2L' 3B' 3U2 U2 3L 3D2 B' 2F2 3U' 3L 3U B2 2L2 3L R' 3U 2U U' 3F 3L' 2F 3R' 2F 3L' R2 B L' 2F2 3L' 3R2 U' 3F' R' 3U2 U 3L 3R' R' 2D2 F2 2L

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 R2 D2 L R2 F2 L2 B2 D2 B2 U' L2 F U2 B2 L U' R' U2 B R
*2. *B2 L2 B D2 L2 D2 B2 R2 B' U2 F D' F' L' D F2 U' R2 B' U'
*3. *R2 B' L2 U2 B' U2 L2 B' D2 U2 F2 L B2 U B2 D' U B U B
*4. *L2 D' R2 B2 F2 D2 B2 U R2 U' R2 B L' B' F U' B L U2 L' F'
*5. *F D2 B2 R2 U2 B' R2 F L2 F' D2 L' D F' L2 R D U2 B2 L U
*6. *U2 B R2 B2 R' U' D F' R' L2 D L2 D F2 U D2 R2 F2 L2 F2
*7. *U2 R2 F2 D' L2 U R2 D' L2 U2 L2 F L2 D L' R D B F' R2
*8. *L2 B' L2 D2 B F2 R2 B' U2 L2 U2 R U R2 U2 B D R D2 L2 R2
*9. *U2 R U2 L B2 R D2 U2 L D2 R D F' L U2 R' D' U' L F
*10. *B U2 R2 B' U2 F' R2 B L2 B2 D' F' L U R B' L2 F U R'
*11. *U2 L2 F U2 B D2 F2 D2 L2 B2 F' D' U R' U B2 F' D' L' R U2
*12. *R2 D' F B2 U' L' B' R2 B' L2 B2 D' B2 L2 U' B2 D' B2 L2
*13. *D2 L' U2 F2 R2 U2 B2 R D2 F2 R2 B' D2 U B' D' B2 R U2 L' R2
*14. *R2 F2 D F2 L2 F U F2 L U F2 U' D' L2 D' B2 U2 B2 L2
*15. *D2 R2 D L2 U' R2 D2 L2 D' L2 U L' F' D F L D R' F2 R2 D'
*16. *U L2 F2 L2 D' F2 D L2 D2 F2 D' F R D2 F' R2 D F' R F L2
*17. *U2 B2 U' R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 F2 U' L2 F L D R F2 D R B2 U B
*18. *F2 D F2 U' B2 R2 U2 F2 L2 D' U' B R U' F' R' F2 R B' D' U2
*19. *D2 F2 U2 B2 L' F2 U2 L D2 R U2 F' D B2 U B D U' R B U2
*20. *D' L U' R F R D' F L' B2 R2 U' R2 L2 D L2 D2 F2 U' L2
*21. *F' L2 D2 L2 D2 F2 U2 F2 R2 F U2 R D' L D2 F' D R2 F D' L2
*22. *F' D2 L2 D2 B L2 B' L2 F2 U2 F L' D' U' R' D B' D2 F2 R U
*23. *U' D' R U B R2 L' B U' R U2 B2 R U2 F2 R2 L F2 L2 B2
*24. *R2 U2 F R2 B' D2 F' R2 F U2 B2 U' L2 R2 F D L' D' B2 L U
*25. *U' L2 D' F' L2 D' B R L F R2 U F2 R2 D F2 U' D F2 R2 D'
*26. *R' B2 U' L' F2 L2 D2 B R' F' D2 L2 B' U2 F2 U2 D2 R2 B
*27. *L2 F2 L R B2 U2 B2 U2 R D2 F' U' B2 R' D L' F U2 R2 B2 R'
*28. *F2 U' F' R B' L' F' R B' L D2 L2 D2 R2 D L2 D R2 D' R2 F2
*29. *U B2 R2 B2 L2 D' F2 D' R2 U' L2 B' L' U R U' B' D' B' U2 R2
*30. *R' B2 D2 L B2 R U2 L B2 L R B' U B' F2 D2 U2 F' U' B'
*31. *D2 L2 B' D2 R L2 U2 L' F' U R2 U F2 L2 U' L2 D2 F2 U B2
*32. *R' U B' R2 F' U' R L D' B L2 D2 R2 F2 D2 F2 D2 F2 R' D2 R
*33. *B D2 F2 L2 F' U2 R2 F D2 L2 F' R' D R F2 D U' L' B R2 D
*34. *F2 R2 U' R2 U B2 D L2 U' F2 L2 B D R2 U' B' R' B2 U' R2 B'
*35. *D2 L2 B D2 R2 U2 B2 L2 B R2 F2 L' B L U F2 L D' L2 U' B
*36. *B2 R U' D2 L U' R D2 F B2 L U2 F2 L' F2 R F2 R F2 L
*37. *D L' D2 R U' D2 B' R U D2 L2 F R2 F' R2 F2 D2 B2 D2 R2
*38. *B' L2 U2 B' D2 F2 R2 F U2 R2 F2 L' U' R2 D2 R' B R2 D F'
*39. *L D2 B2 L2 U2 F2 R B2 L' F2 L' D' L' F2 L' F L2 F D2 B2 R'
*40. *D B2 U2 R2 B2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 B2 L' U2 L' F L' R' D' B' U L'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *F' R' U' D F' L' F2 D B2 L' F' D2 B2 L2 F2 R2 D2 F U2 F R2
*2. *B2 D2 L2 D' R2 D B2 R2 F2 U' B2 L' B' U2 L U' R F L' D U'
*3. *L2 D' L2 B2 L2 U B2 F2 L2 B2 U' L R' U' B F D' B U2 L' U
*4. *B D' B2 L U2 L F' U B2 L F L2 B2 L2 F R2 F' R2 D2 B2 U2
*5. *D' L2 D' L2 B2 U B2 D' L2 B2 R' D2 R' D L' R' B L D2 U

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *D L2 R2 D' B2 D2 R2 U2 R2 U2 L' D F R2 U' R D R U' B' U
*2. *U F B' L F2 L2 B D' R' F2 D B2 D' L2 F2 U2 B2 U' F2 D
*3. *D L2 F2 D' L2 F2 D' B2 L2 R2 U L U' B L' R' B2 F U B' U'
*4. *U' B2 D F2 D2 R2 B2 D2 L2 D' U' B' R' F U' F' D' L' D' F' U'
*5. *D2 L2 B R2 B D2 R2 U2 F' D2 B R' F U' L D L' U2 R2 B F2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *F2 U' F2 U' B2 U' F2 U2 L2 U' R2 F' L2 D' F2 D2 L' U2 R' D' F
*2. *U' B2 U F2 L2 U F2 U L2 R2 U B L' U' F R2 D U' L D2 U2
*3. *U R' F' B2 R B R F2 L F' U' F2 D' B2 U B2 R2 L2 U' F2 U2
*4. *F2 U' L2 D U2 F2 R2 U' L2 B2 U' B' U2 B L B U' F L R' U2
*5. *D' L2 D R2 D' F2 D2 U' F2 D' R D' L B R' F2 U' F L U L2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *D2 R2 U R2 U' B2 F2 D' L2 D' U B' U' F D' B2 L2 R D2 F U

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *R' F2 R2 F' R F U' F2
*3. *F2 B R D' F D2 L' F D' L2 D2 F' D2 B' R2 F' B2 R2 F2
*4. *D' L' R F D' U' Fw Uw' U B Fw L Rw U' Fw Uw U2 L Uw2 Rw' B2 F' Rw' Uw U' L' Rw' B' L' D' Uw' U2 F2 Uw2 U2 L U' L' R2 Fw'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *U' R2 U' R2 U' F R' U'
*3. *R2 U' B2 D' F2 U' R2 B2 L2 U2 F R B F U2 L R2 B' D' B2 D2
*4. *Uw L R' Fw' Uw2 L2 Rw' F2 D Fw' Uw B D B2 D2 Uw F U F2 Rw F' R Fw Uw Fw' U2 R' Uw2 Fw' R' Fw' F2 L Rw' Uw U2 L B F2 Rw2
*5. *Bw' Lw' Rw R B' Fw' L R2 Dw' Rw D' Rw B D Dw' U' Rw' R2 B2 D Bw Fw2 Uw U2 L2 Lw' Rw2 Bw2 Lw2 Dw U R Bw' Fw D' B' Uw2 F Lw Rw2 Uw2 L' B L2 Uw2 B2 F' Dw' Lw' R2 Dw2 Bw' F' Uw' Fw F' D2 Uw F' Rw'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-3,d=-5 / dUdU u=4,d=2 / ddUU u=-2,d=6 / UdUd u=-2,d=0 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=4 / dddd
*2. *UUdd u=-2,d=-1 / dUdU u=-1,d=-2 / ddUU u=-3,d=0 / UdUd u=-5,d=-4 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=-4 / UUdU
*3. *UUdd u=-3,d=-5 / dUdU u=2,d=0 / ddUU u=6,d=6 / UdUd u=4,d=3 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=5 / UddU
*4. *UUdd u=-3,d=-4 / dUdU u=-1,d=1 / ddUU u=6,d=-3 / UdUd u=-3,d=2 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=3 / dddd
*5. *UUdd u=6,d=1 / dUdU u=-5,d=6 / ddUU u=-4,d=0 / UdUd u=2,d=3 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=-1 / Uddd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*2. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*3. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*4. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*5. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *B' U B' U L B' U B' l' r' b'
*2. *U' L' R' B U B U R' l' r' b
*3. *U' B' L U B' L U B l' b' u'
*4. *B L' R B' L' U B U l' b
*5. *L U B' R B' U R' B l' r b'

*Square-1*
*1. *(-3, -1) / (-5, 1) / (-4, -1) / (1, 4) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 0) / (4, 1) / (5, -1) / (0, 1) / (0, 3) / (1, 0) / (0, -2)
*2. *(1, -3) / (5, -1) / (4, 1) / (-4, 2) / (-2, 1) / (0, -3) / (5, -3) / (-3, 3) / (6, 0) / (5, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-5, -2)
*3. *(1, -3) / (2, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (-1, -4) / (1, 4) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, 3) / (-3, 0) / (4, 5) / (0, -2) / (0, 1) / (0, -4) / (3, 0)
*4. *(6, -1) / (-3, 0) / (4, 1) / (-3, 3) / (-1, -4) / (-3, -3) / (-3, 1) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, 2) / (4, 0)
*5. *(4, 0) / (0, 3) / (-1, 5) / (-2, 1) / (-1, -4) / (6, -3) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-5, 1) / (-1, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (-2, 0) / (0, -1) / (-4, 3) / (-3, 0)

*Skewb*
*1. *R' L R D L' U' D' U
*2. *R U' R' L R U R' L' R'
*3. *R U' R D' U' D' R L U'
*4. *R' L' R' L D' U R L'
*5. *R D R L' U' L R' L R'


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Feb 26, 2013)

*2x2 : *6.85, (5.60), 6.76, 6.10, (7.93) = *6.57*
*3x3 : *18.39, 20.42, (18.13), 20.42, (22.68) = *19.74*
*4x4 : *(1:28.68), 1:27.98, (1:05.83), 1:13.86, 1:16.74 = *1:19.53*
*5x5 : *2:24.53, 2:10.27, (2:06.85), (DNF), 2:09.76 = *2:14.85*
*6x6 : *(4:03.80), (3:46.01), 3:59.20, 3:47.70, 4:03.12 = *3:56.67*
*7x7 : *(4:54.03), 5:25.26, 5:15.09, (5:35.08), 5:06.43 = *5:15.59*
*3x3 BLD : DNF* 
*OH : *(59.49), 59.96, 1:13.29, (1:18.13), 1:02.58 = *1:05.28*
*MTS : *(1:21.40), 1:14.03, 1:10.17, 1:12.08, 56.91 = *1:12.09*
*2-4 Relay : 1:41.58*
*2-5 Relay : 4:17.12*
*Megaminx : *(2:07.62), 1:50.16, (1:47.03), 1:51.83, 2:00.74 = *1:54.24*
*Pyraminx : *10.81, 12.17, 11.27, (6.88), (13.88) = *11.42*
*Square-1 : *30.71, (29.81), 42.03, (46.90), 34.56 = *35.77*

PB BLD is 3:55. I did 3:35, 3:12, 3:40 but all DNF


----------



## Username (Feb 26, 2013)

*2x2*: 6.12, 6.20, 4.91, 3.29, 4.93 = *5.32*
*3x3*: 21.41, 20.36, 19.61, 23.24, 20.69 = *20.82*
*4x4*: 
*5x5*
*7x7*
*2BLD*
*3BLD*
*4BLD*
*MultiBLD*
*FMC*
*OH*
*Pyraminx*: 
*Megaminx* (if it arrives in time 
*2-4 Relay*
*2-5 Relay*


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 26, 2013)

Sorry I was late with the competition this week; I got sidetracked last night and forgot about it.

Fewest moves solution:


Spoiler



Scramble: D2 R2 U R2 U' B2 F2 D' L2 D' U B' U' F D' B2 L2 R D2 F U
Solution: D U' R2 B' U B D2 F' L2 B' L' B U L2 U' L2 U L2 U' D F U' F U D B2 D' F2 D B2 D2 U L U'

2x2x2: D U' R2 B' U B
2X cross: D2 F'
third pair: L2 B' L' B
fourth pair: U L2 U' L2 U L2 U' premoves U L U'
pseudo OLL: D F U' F U F2 . D'
insert at .: F2 D B2 D' F2 D B2 D'
three moves cancel

Comment: Apparently a rather easy scramble, or I just lucked into finding something fast. I found this in 20 minutes, which was good, because I didn't have time for a full hour anyway. (It seems like I always do better when I'm under greater time pressure - I wonder if I should start limiting myself to a smaller amount of time?) Everything was wonderful until the fourth pair.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Feb 26, 2013)

*2x2* - 6.75, (5.59), (7.80), 6.05, 6.18 = *6.33*
*3x3* - (21.52), (18.87), 18.94, 21.16, 19.19 = *19.76*
*4x4* - 1:47.51, (1:41.34), (1:51.99), 1:46.11, 1:45.61 = *1:46.41*
*5x5* - (3:55.28), 3:28.72, (3:14.45), 3:53.37, 3:43.56 = *3:41.88*
*6x6* - 6:01.09, (5:27.53), (8:12.66), 6:43.27, 6:14.42 = *6:19.59*
*7x7* - 9:53.16, 10:33.96, (11:56.40), 9:52.82, (9:28.24) = *10:06.65*
*2x2 BLD* - 53.05, 1:08.21, DNF = *53.05*
*3x3 BLD* - 2:47.21, 2:47.79, 3:36.72 = * 2:47.21*
*Multi-BLD* - *0/2 (11:53)*
*OH* - (53.28), 48.20, (39.32), 43.15, 45.20 = *45.52*
*Feet* - 4:12.44, DNF, 4:39.90, 5:10.56, (4:10.10) = *4:40.97*
*2-4 Relay* - *2:08.77*
*2-5 Relay* - *5:50.10*
*Pyraminx* - 14.75, (13.27), 14.83, 13.65, (18.11) = *14.41*
*FMC* - *57*


Spoiler



Scramble - D2 R2 U R2 U' B2 F2 D' L2 D' U B' U' F D' B2 L2 R D2 F U

U2 B' U L' U' F U - Cross (7)
D L D2 L' D' F D F' - First Pair (8)
D' B D B' D' L D L' - Second Pair (8)
R D2 R' B' D2 B D' B' D B - Third Pair (10)
D B D2 B' D L' D' L - Fourth Pair (8)
F' D' R' D R F - OLL (6)
L2 D F B' L2 B F' D L2 D2 - PLL (10)

41 move F2L is just awful, I'll work on it..



Second feet solve was a pop, and for 35 minutes of my life I tried to put the piece back in


----------



## MarcelP (Feb 27, 2013)

*2X2X2*: 12.17 (14.97) 12.36 (8.00) 10.87 = 11.80
*3X3X3*: (24.68) 28.96 (29.40) 26.07 27.03 = 27.35
*4X4X4*: (5:11.44) 4:19.60 4:11.77 4:22.06 (3:48.60) = 4:17.81
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves *= 53


Spoiler



Scramble: D2 R2 U R2 U' B2 F2 D' L2 D' U B' U' F D' B2 L2 R D2 F U
Solution:
U' D R2 L B2 F U' F R F' B2 L' D2 F' // X-cross 14 moves
D L D L' // 2nd pair 4 moves 
B D' B' R' D' B' D B2 D B' // 3rd pair + set up last pair 10 moves
D' R D2 F D' F' // Last pair 6 moves
L D L' D' l L' D L D' l' // OLL 10 moves
F' R F' L2 F R' F' L2 F2 // PLL 9 moves


----------



## Sakoleg (Feb 27, 2013)

*2x2:* (11.95), (8.73), 9.10, 9.38, 11.02 = *9.83*
*3x3:* 23.58, 23.60, (23.18), 28.02, (37.71) = *25.07*
*4x4:* 1:43.95, (1:29.62), 1:33.06, (1:53.09), 1:35.83 = *1:37.61*
*5x5:* (4:23.63), (3:09.64), 3:48.88, 3:12.85, 3:19.25 = *3:26.99*
*2-4 Relay: 2:45.81*
*2-5 Relay: 5:51.20*
*2x2 BLD:* DNF, DNF, 32.17 = *32.17*
*3x3 BLD:* 2:45.40, DNF, DNF = *2:45.40*
*4x4 BLD:* DNF, 13:13.03, DNS = *13:13.03*
*Multi BLD: 2/3 14:55.58* (2 inverted edges)


----------



## Xyfnez (Feb 27, 2013)

*3x3x3*: 17.53 16.63 (16.15) (21.24) 20.73 = 18.30
*3x3x3 One Handed*: 27.41 (21.19) 25.47 (29.07) 26.53 = 26.47
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*= 32


Spoiler



Scramble: D2 R2 U R2 U' B2 F2 D' L2 D' U B' U' F D' B2 L2 R D2 F U
Solution: F' D2 F' U' F D2 F' U F' L' F' L F2 L2 F' L' F2 L D' L F' D2 F U2 B2 R F' R' B2 R U D2

Using inverse scramble:
2x2x2: D2 U' *[1]* F R' U2 (5)
2x2x3: F' D2 F [D (9)
Edge Orientation: D'] L' D (10)
3rd F2L pair: L' F2 L' F L2 (15)
All but 4 Corners: F2 L' F L *[2]* F' (20)

insertions:
[1] R' B2 R F R' B2 R F' (+4)
[2] F U' F D2 F' U F D2 F2 (A perm, couldn't find good second insertion) (+8)


----------



## Tao Yu (Feb 27, 2013)

2x2: 5.70, 2.72, 5.55, 2.66, 2.96 = 3.74
3x3: 11.28, 10.16, 14.81, 12.42, 9.71 = 11.29
3BLD: 2:03.72, DNS, DNS = 2:03.72


----------



## mande (Feb 28, 2013)

MultiBLD: 8/9 (46:13)[31:xx] = 7 points
One cube off by 2 twisted corners...my first multi after almost 2 months. Just realised I need to practice for day after's competition


----------



## kasochi (Feb 28, 2013)

*3x3:* 15.01, (18.35), (12.91), 17.61, 14.08 = *15.57*
*2x2:* 5.04, 6.01, (8.55), (4.84), 5.28 = *5.44*
*4x4*: (1:22.02), (1:43.61), 1:34.77, 1:31.63, 1:34.40 = *1:33.60*
*3BLD*: 7:08.60, 3:16.60, DNF = *3:16.60*
*OH*: (28.94), 44.21, (51.86), 38.17, 44.15 = *42.18*
*2-4 Relay*: *1:58.83*


----------



## khoavo12 (Mar 1, 2013)

2x2: (8.34), 5.27, 6.00, (5.04), 5.55 = 5.61

3x3: 17.64, 13.57, (18.65), (13.49), 15.57 = 15.59

4x4: 1:15.26, (1:16.00), 1:15.38, 1:14.19, (1:13.37) = 1:14.94 --> very consistent 

5x5: 3:24.74, (4:02.87), 3:33.96, 3:22.84, (3:12.66) = 3:27.18

2-3-4 relay: 1:31.60

2-3-4-5 relay: 5:27.35


----------



## arvind1999 (Mar 1, 2013)

2x2- 5.067, 4.661, 5.013, 2.885, 4.903= 4.859
3x3- 19.192, 22.315, 14.955, 14.137, 16.058= 16.735


----------



## BoBiCa (Mar 1, 2013)

*3x3=* 28,21 28,72 (27,83) (28,84) 27,89 = 28,27
*Pyraminx=* 14,31 (14,55) 14,04 14,54 (13,60)= 14,30


----------



## DuLe (Mar 1, 2013)

*2x2x2:* (8.66), 6.48, 6.67, (5.01), 5.88 = *6.34*
*3x3x3:* 18.21, (20.27), 18.72, (17.45), 20.04 = *18.99*
*4x4x4:* (1:41.91), (1:20.94), 1:36.61, 1:25.34, 1:36.85 = *1:32.93*
*5x5x5:* 3:13.69, (3:58.65), 3:36.80, 3:25.71, (2:56.61) = *3:25.40*
*3x3x3 BLD:* (DNF), (DNF), 3:37.85 = *3:37.85*
*3x3x3 OH:* 46.03, 51.01, (41.41), 43.38, (56.62) = *46.81*
*3x3x3 FT:* 3:17.50, 2:52.84, (2:26.82), 3:11.48, (3:48.64) = *3:07.27*
*3x3x3 MTS:* 1:09.74, 1:02.31, (1:11.76), (1:02.04), 1:06.84 = *1:06.30*
*3x3x3 FM:* *39*
*2+3+4:* *2:12.46*
*2+3+4+5:* *5:38.52*
*Magic:* 5.30, 4.97, (7.22), (4.71), 5.60 = *5.29*
*Master Magic:* 9.65, 11.15, 9.90, (11.50), (9.14) = *10.23*
*Megaminx:* (3:47.23), 3:34.10, (3:04.60), 3:13.16, 3:23.57 = *3:23.61*
*Pyraminx:* 9.54, 7.71, (9.76), 8.15, (7.21) = *8.47*


----------



## PianoCube (Mar 1, 2013)

*2x2:* 6.62, (8.81), 7.10, 6.78, (5.64) = *6.83*
*3x3:* (20.61+), 19.09, (17.97), 18.49, 19.39 = *18.99*
*4x4:* (2:37.23), 2:01.92, 2:02.11, (1:50.11), 2:21.92 = *2:08.65*
*2x2 BLD:* DNF, 1:28.33, 58.73 = *58.73*
*MultiBLD: 3/4 20:24.06*
*3x3 OH:* 40.79, 40.60, (28.36), (44.03), 30.96 = *37.45*
*3x3 Feet:* 2:08.00, (4:28.33), 2:18.59, (1:50.47), 2:27.72 = *2:18.10*
*2-4 relay: 2:35.74*
*Megaminx:* (2:21.94), 2:29.64, 2:23.86, 2:24.29, (2:41.49) = *2:25.93*
*Pyraminx:* 13.58, (28.55), 28.35, 16.33, (12.61) = *19.42*
*Fewest moves: 47*


Spoiler: Solution



Scramble: D2 R2 U R2 U’ B2 F2 D’ L2 D’ U B’ U’ F D’ B2 L2 R D2 F U
Solution: U’ D R2 L’ D’ R’ D F L’ F’ D L U2 B R B2 D2 B R D R’ D R D2 L’ D R’ D’ x’ U L D’ L’ U’ L D L’ U’ L D’ L’ U L D F2 B2 R L’

2x2x3: U’ D R2 L’ D’ R’ D F L’ F’ D L U2
Premoves: U2 R L’
F2l + EO: B R B2 D2 B R D R’ D R D2
LL: L’ D R’ D’ x’ U L D’ L’ U’ L D L’ U’ L D’ L’ U L D F2
Undo premoves: B2 R L’

My first time trying out premoves 





Spoiler: Unimportant Comments



2x2: Not bad
3x3: Sub 19? Yay!
4x4: I should practice some
2BLD: Lol
MultiBLD: 3 corners from PB  ~5min/cube is very good considered I'm around 4 min on normal 3BLD
OH: Not bad considered I have not practiced lately
Mega: Beats my Ao5 PB by almost 13 seconds 
Pyra: No practice at all
FMC: 2nd full attempt and first time trying premoves. I don't think it was a very good use of premoves, but oh well. I'm still learning


----------



## Lumej (Mar 1, 2013)

*3x3*: 22.26, 23.29, (22.09), 23.25, (23.29) = 22.93


----------



## Dene (Mar 2, 2013)

*3x3:* 15.96, (17.53), 14.68, (13.67), 15.72 = 15.45
*4x4:* 1:17.49, 1:05.59, (DNF), 1:13.27, (1:04.32) = 1:12.12
*5x5:* (1:31.57), 1:36.79, 1:36.39, (1:47.11), 1:45.01 = 1:39.40
*6x6:* 3:34.12, 3:29.54, (3:21.89), 3:39.54, (DNF) = 3:34.40
*7x7:* 5:20.10, 5:25.20, (5:50.72), (5:03.76), 5:39.65 = 5:28.32
*OH:* (26.07), (45.99), 26.44, 30.47, 31.91 = 29.61
*Megaminx:* (2:51.97), 2:13.36, (1:59.64), 2:31.14, 2:13.93 = 2:19.48
*Pyraminx:* (19.65), (10.53), 11.08, 12.33, 18.00 = 13.80
*Square-1:* (22.13), 29.74, (31.46), 24.10, 23.69 = 25.84

Today was really not my day...


----------



## fazcuber (Mar 2, 2013)

3x3: 15.35, 14.48, 13.87, 14.17, 14,90: avg5 is 14.52


----------



## gunner (Mar 3, 2013)

*2x2:* (6.55), 5.26, 5.28, (4.53), 5.16 = 5.23
*3x3:* 15.30, 13.94, 14.57, (12.64), (16.55) = 14.60
*4x4:* 1:06.65, (1:10.54), 1:04.58, 1:05.31, (1:03.88) = 1:05.51
*3x3 OH:* (44.34), 39.67, 41.48, (30.88), 32.21 = 37.79
*2-4 Relay:* 1:22.45
*MegaMinx:* (1:45.79), (1:35.46), 1:40.96, 1:45.05, 1:38.27 = 1:41.43


----------



## FaLoL (Mar 3, 2013)

*2x2x2*: 9.17, 7.80, 6.71, (13.42), (6.37) = *7.89*
*3x3x3*: 19.73, 18.68, (19.78), 17.79, (16.47) = *18.73*
*4x4x4*: (53.26), 56.99, 1:06.13, (1:12.71), 1:04.54 = *1:02.55*
*5x5x5*: 1:52.64, 1:49.60, (1:41.45), 2:07.39, (2:13.59) = *1:56.54*
*6x6x6*: (3:13.75), 3:34.68, 3:59.74, (4:04.75), 3:42.56 = *3:45.66*
*7x7x7*: 5:40.90, 5:58.28, (6:34.00), 6:01.76, (5:39.46) = *5:53.65*


----------



## aisukuriimu (Mar 4, 2013)

2x2x2: 41.21, (18.78), 1:04.01, (1:29.39), 34.02 = 46.41
3x3x3: (1:06.40 PB!), 1:18.92, 1:27.83, (1:42.35), 1:14.76 = 1:20.50


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 4, 2013)

@Odder: still cannot enter a Multi DNF result.

*Multi* 2/12 = DNF in 60:00 (memo 47)
Too many cubes. Memoed too long so I solved (tried to) only nine in time.
Among them lots of flips and twists as I had to rush memo at the end.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 5, 2013)

Results: congrats bryson, mycube & riley

*2x2x2*(40)

 2.67 AustinReed
 3.38 riley
 3.74 Tao Yu
 3.86 jaemin0922
 4.03 mycube
 4.10 Iggy
 4.58 FinnGamer
 4.62 Lapinsavant
 4.71 yuxuibbs
 4.76 bryson azzopard
 4.86 arvind1999
 5.01 zaki
 5.23 gunner
 5.32 Username
 5.44 kasochi
 5.61 khoavo12
 5.99 kalyk
 6.11 rona3
 6.33 DuffyEdge
 6.34 DuLe
 6.46 Alcuber
 6.57 bacyril
  6.82 moroder
 6.83 PianoCube
 7.68 Schmidt
 7.89 FaLoL
 7.90 Mike Hughey
 8.06 brandbest1
 8.37 blairubik
 8.83 Gordon
 8.98 Mikel
 9.39 Neimster
 9.83 Sakoleg
 11.58 hfsdo
 11.80 MarcelP
 11.86 lemakk
 13.35 DodusNet
 15.98 SweetSolver
 17.67 MatsBergsten
 46.41 aisukuriimu
*3x3x3 *(49)

 10.34 jaemin0922
 10.46 riley
 11.29 Tao Yu
 12.70 AustinReed
 13.33 mycube
 13.76 Andrejon
 13.87 FinnGamer
 14.19 yuxuibbs
 14.24 zaki
 14.39 fazcuber
 14.60 gunner
 14.85 henrik
 15.45 Dene
 15.57 kasochi
 15.59 khoavo12
 15.71 Iggy
 16.29 brandbest1
 16.73 arvind1999
 17.42 bryson azzopard
 17.96 blairubik
 18.30 Xyfnez
 18.73 FaLoL
 18.99 DuLe
 18.99 PianoCube
 19.37 Mikel
 19.66 moroder
 19.74 bacyril
 19.76 DuffyEdge
 20.38 kalyk
 20.82 Username
 21.00 Mike Hughey
 21.66 rona3
 22.23 Schmidt
 22.56 eggseller
 22.93 Lumej
 24.45 Neimster
 25.07 Sakoleg
 27.35 MarcelP
 27.61 Alcuber
 28.17 hfsdo
 28.27 BoBiCa
 28.62 bh13
 29.60 lemakk
 32.49 Nihahhat
 32.92 Irish5oh
 35.59 Gordon
 36.42 MatsBergsten
 46.28 DodusNet
 1:20.50 aisukuriimu
*4x4x4*(30)

 51.25 AustinReed
 53.26 zaki
 53.56 mycube
 54.28 riley
 1:02.07 FinnGamer
 1:02.55 FaLoL
 1:05.51 gunner
 1:06.88 Iggy
 1:10.82 brandbest1
 1:10.88 bryson azzopard
 1:12.12 Dene
 1:14.94 khoavo12
 1:18.60 yuxuibbs
 1:19.53 bacyril
 1:19.62 Mikel
 1:27.15 rona3
 1:32.11 kalyk
 1:32.93 DuLe
 1:33.60 kasochi
 1:37.61 Sakoleg
 1:40.73 Mike Hughey
 1:46.41 DuffyEdge
 1:47.63 blairubik
 2:00.35 bh13
 2:02.81 lemakk
 2:07.95 Schmidt
 2:08.65 PianoCube
 2:30.66 MatsBergsten
 3:38.57 Gordon
 4:17.81 MarcelP
*5x5x5*(16)

 1:23.29 zaki
 1:39.40 Dene
 1:39.60 mycube
 1:54.21 bryson azzopard
 1:56.54 FaLoL
 2:05.55 Iggy
 2:08.82 FinnGamer
 2:14.85 bacyril
 2:39.60 yuxuibbs
 3:25.40 DuLe
 3:26.99 Sakoleg
 3:27.18 khoavo12
 3:41.88 DuffyEdge
 6:03.84 MatsBergsten
 6:04.94 lemakk
 DNF rona3
*6x6x6*(8)

 3:34.40 Dene
 3:34.78 bryson azzopard
 3:45.66 FaLoL
 3:56.67 bacyril
 5:09.37 yuxuibbs
 6:19.59 DuffyEdge
 DNF FinnGamer
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(7)

 4:28.60 zaki
 4:41.35 mycube
 5:15.59 bacyril
 5:28.32 Dene
 5:53.65 FaLoL
 6:48.19 FinnGamer
10:06.65 DuffyEdge
*3x3 one handed*(23)

 21.55 jaemin0922
 25.20 mycube
 26.47 Xyfnez
 26.95 riley
 27.62 yuxuibbs
 28.21 brandbest1
 29.61 Dene
 31.40 eggseller
 32.35 zaki
 33.18 FinnGamer
 36.14 bryson azzopard
 37.45 PianoCube
 37.79 gunner
 38.22 Mikel
 38.62 rona3
 38.98 Alcuber
 42.18 kasochi
 45.52 DuffyEdge
 46.81 DuLe
 51.19 blairubik
 56.41 Schmidt
 1:04.00 Nihahhat
 1:05.28 bacyril
*3x3 with feet*(3)

 2:18.10 PianoCube
 3:07.27 DuLe
 4:40.97 DuffyEdge
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(12)

 14.46 riley
 20.37 Mike Hughey
 24.53 Mikel
 28.35 antoineccantin
 32.17 Sakoleg
 33.10 MatsBergsten
 38.58 Iggy
 39.94 bryson azzopard
 53.05 DuffyEdge
 58.73 PianoCube
 1:32.77 Schmidt
 DNF blairubik
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(16)

 33.87 riley
 1:10.36 Mike Hughey
 1:10.50 eggseller
 1:15.41 Mikel
 1:27.96 blairubik
 1:48.00 MatsBergsten
 1:50.24 okayama
 2:03.72 Tao Yu
 2:06.03 henrik
 2:45.40 Sakoleg
 2:47.21 DuffyEdge
 3:00.00 bryson azzopard
 3:16.60 kasochi
 3:37.85 DuLe
 DNF Iggy
 DNF bacyril
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(5)

 7:03.05 Mike Hughey
 7:32.95 MatsBergsten
 9:13.72 henrik
12:24.93 okayama
13:13.03 Sakoleg
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(5)

16:16.16 Mike Hughey
31:24.39 bryson azzopard
34:57.76 okayama
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF brandbest1
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(1)

36:30.15 MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(8)

8/9 (46:13)  mande
6/7 (60:00)  okayama
3/3 (15:19)  bryson azzopard
4/5 (20:31)  Iggy
3/4 (20:24)  PianoCube
2/3 (14:55)  Sakoleg
0/2 (11:53)  DuffyEdge
2/12 (60:00)  MatsBergsten
*3x3 Match the scramble*(6)

 1:06.04 blairubik
 1:06.30 DuLe
 1:12.09 bacyril
 2:23.50 bryson azzopard
 DNF lemakk
 DNF kalyk
*2-3-4 Relay*(20)

 1:11.32 riley
 1:15.52 mycube
 1:19.27 zaki
 1:19.68 FinnGamer
 1:22.45 gunner
 1:29.80 bryson azzopard
 1:31.60 khoavo12
 1:41.58 bacyril
 1:43.60 yuxuibbs
 1:48.44 rona3
 1:58.83 kasochi
 2:05.63 blairubik
 2:08.77 DuffyEdge
 2:12.46 DuLe
 2:12.68 kalyk
 2:35.74 PianoCube
 2:44.63 Schmidt
 2:45.81 Sakoleg
 2:57.06 lemakk
 3:01.05 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(12)

 2:45.77 zaki
 3:03.97 mycube
 3:23.00 FinnGamer
 3:39.36 bryson azzopard
 4:17.12 bacyril
 4:58.87 rona3
 5:08.61 yuxuibbs
 5:27.35 khoavo12
 5:32.07 blairubik
 5:38.52 DuLe
 5:50.10 DuffyEdge
 5:51.20 Sakoleg
*Magic*(3)

 1.19 yuxuibbs
 1.32 SweetSolver
 5.29 DuLe
*Master Magic*(4)

 2.78 bryson azzopard
 4.70 yuxuibbs
 7.47 SweetSolver
 10.23 DuLe
*Skewb*(2)

 24.01 brandbest1
 25.48 Schmidt
*Clock*(8)

 6.69 Evan Liu
 7.20 jaemin0922
 9.86 Iggy
 13.35 zaki
 17.41 brandbest1
 23.36 bryson azzopard
 27.31 Nihahhat
 27.37 Schmidt
*Pyraminx*(18)

 4.38 jaemin0922
 5.37 Iggy
 7.02 Alcuber
 7.68 zaki
 8.47 DuLe
 11.42 bacyril
 11.45 brandbest1
 11.82 riley
 11.83 bryson azzopard
 12.99 yuxuibbs
 13.80 Dene
 14.30 BoBiCa
 14.41 DuffyEdge
 14.50 DodusNet
 14.86 Schmidt
 16.45 Nihahhat
 19.42 PianoCube
 20.38 bh13
*Megaminx*(14)

 1:37.14 riley
 1:41.43 gunner
 1:54.24 bacyril
 1:55.30 Iggy
 1:58.95 brandbest1
 2:07.95 zaki
 2:13.69 bryson azzopard
 2:19.48 Dene
 2:25.93 PianoCube
 2:28.18 Lapinsavant
 2:29.72 mycube
 3:23.61 DuLe
 3:27.29 yuxuibbs
 DNF jaemin0922
*Square-1*(7)

 17.66 brandbest1
 25.84 Dene
 29.25 kalyk
 35.77 bacyril
 44.33 lemakk
 1:04.92 Schmidt
 1:07.01 Alcuber
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(10)

25 guusrs
26 mycube
32 okayama
32 Xyfnez
34 Mike Hughey
39 DuLe
47 PianoCube
53 MarcelP
57 DuffyEdge
74 bh13

*Contest results*

256 bryson azzopard
238 mycube
236 riley
234 zaki
195 yuxuibbs
193 FinnGamer
192 Iggy
189 bacyril
171 DuLe
165 DuffyEdge
161 Dene
152 jaemin0922
150 gunner
148 brandbest1
136 PianoCube
128 Mike Hughey
125 AustinReed
122 khoavo12
122 MatsBergsten
116 FaLoL
116 blairubik
115 kasochi
107 rona3
105 Mikel
104 Sakoleg
104 Tao Yu
90 kalyk
82 Schmidt
78 okayama
75 Xyfnez
71 Alcuber
67 arvind1999
64 henrik
58 eggseller
52 Username
50 lemakk
47 Andrejon
47 moroder
44 Lapinsavant
43 fazcuber
41 MarcelP
36 bh13
29 mande
28 Neimster
26 Gordon
24 Nihahhat
22 hfsdo
21 BoBiCa
20 guusrs
18 Lumej
18 DodusNet
12 antoineccantin
11 SweetSolver
10 Evan Liu
8 Irish5oh
7 aisukuriimu


----------



## BoBiCa (Mar 5, 2013)

Why I m not on the list???


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 5, 2013)

BoBiCa said:


> Why I m not on the list???


Sorry, I don't know why the program skipped your post. I am not at home
so I cannot check right now either. Probably the first '=' should be a ':'.

Edit: hmmm, seems to be decimal point needed in times instead of comma.
I thought I fixed that three years ago or more.... Please write 28.20 instead of 28,20 .

I added you manually and hope I counted correctly.


----------



## guusrs (Mar 5, 2013)

HI,

Forgot to post my FMC solution

solve: D U' R2 D2 B' U B F' L2 B' L' B L2 U L U' D F' D2 F L2 F L2 F' D (25)
------------------------------
siamese 2x2x3: D U' R2 D2 B' U B F' (8)
F2L: L2 B' L' B L2 U L U' (16)
LL: D F' D2 F L2 F L2 F' D (25)
trivial solve but only found after 45 min.
------------------------------

Sorry Mats & Linus


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 6, 2013)

No problem, such an entry ought to be included


----------



## bryson azzopard (Mar 8, 2013)

so happy i finally won one yay!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mikel (Mar 19, 2013)

I just realized I made the mistake of putting my 3x3 OH times under with feet on the website. The 38.22 average was for 3x3 OH, and I did not participate in feet that week. I am sorry for the error.


----------

